# Paul Wranitzky (Pavel Vranický)



## Handel

An interesting composer to discover.







Paul Wranitzky 1756-1808​


> Paul Wranitzky was born on December 30th 1750 [or 1756] in Nová Rísa, Moravia, where he father was an innkeeper. He studied singing, organ and violin at the Premonstratesian monastery grammar school in town. After a couple of years studying in Jihlava, he moved to Olomouc to study theology. Around 1776 he finally moved to Vienna, entering the theological seminary, where he became music master.
> 
> He studied with Joseph Martin Kraus, Kapellmeister to the Swedish Court, who visited Vienna in 1783. In 1784 he was appointed music director for Count Johann Baptist Esterházy and in 1785 director of the orchestra of the Kärntnerthortheater in Vienna. And in 1787 moving to the Burgtheater. He maintained association with these two last orchestras until his death on September 26th 1808.
> 
> Wranitzky was a friend of Mozart, also belonging to the same masonic lodge, 'Zur gekrönten Hoffnung'. He helped Mozart's widow with negotiations for publishing his works. Besides being a fine violinist and composer, he was a highly respected conductor. Beethoven asked him to conduct the first performance of his first symphony in 1800. And Haydn "The Creation". He was also highly respected at the court, writing a coronation symphony for Franz II. in 1792 and music for the private use of the empress Maria Theresia.
> 
> Wranitzky output comprises ten operas, fifty-one symphonies, at least fifty-six string quartets and a large amount of other orchestral and chamber music. His opera 'Oberon - the fairy king' from 1789 was one of the favourite works in this genre and inspired Schikaneder to write the 'Magic Flute'.


*****







Negotiations of Campo Formio, 1797 (Lithography by Ligny)​
*****​
Now onto the music.

*Symphony in D Major, op. 36. Published in 1799.*

_II- Russe (allegretto)_ It is a rare structure for the symphony. This dancing movement replace the usual slow movement, but for the better I think. It is light but an enjoyable music.

_IV- Largo-Rondo (allegro)_ The soft largo constitutes a nice introduction to the robust and Beethoven-ish style of the rondo.

*Symphony in C Minor, op. 11. Published in 1791.*

_IV- Presto_ Another energetic production here.

*Grand Characteristic Symphony for the Peace with the French Republic in C Minor, op. 31. Published in 1797*

The origin of the work is confused. I read it was a command from the Habsburg Emperor (and especially the Empress who was a big "fan" of Wranitzky). The symphony performance was however proscribed by an Imperial resolution, which objected to the provocative nature of the work's title. It has ten movements, but who could be united in 4 larger one. You will find in there the usual battle movement, a few marches. But also touching music.

Indeed, Wranitzky composed two movements highlighting the tragic destiny of Louis XVI. Touching music.

_II-A The Fate and the Death of Louis: Adagio affettuoso con sordini_

_II- B Funeral March_

The last movement celebrates the Peace between the Frenchs and the Austrians (Leoben Peace/Campo Formio Treaty). Contagious and energetic music.

_IV- B Rejoicing at the Achievement of Peace: Allegro vivace_

*****​
_*Sources*_









Matthias Bamert/London Mozart Players
Chandos

http://www.classicsonline.com/catalogue/product.aspx?pid=446083

_*References*_

http://www.haydn.dk/mhc_wranitzky.php (Biography quoted)
http://www.wranitzky.com/ (The Wranitzky Project)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pavel_Wranitzky


----------



## starry

I agree, interesting composer. Alot of his music not recorded though.


----------



## bassClef

I have this one:








It is excellent - I prefer it to Mozart, really.


----------



## Handel

Oh nice, could you present us a few samples?

And nothing wrong to prefer any composer over Mozart. I prefer Haydn over Mozart  .


----------

